
Private lives are exposed as WikiLeaks spills its secrets - r721
http://bigstory.ap.org/b70da83fd111496dbdf015acbb7987fb
======
ferrari8608
"We're sorry but the page that you're looking for can not be found. The URL
may be misspelled or may have changed. Try searching for the content in the
search box below or select from AP's latest news instead. "

Just plugging "wikileaks" into the search box returned the correct URL:

[http://bigstory.ap.org/article/b70da83fd111496dbdf015acbb798...](http://bigstory.ap.org/article/b70da83fd111496dbdf015acbb7987fb/private-
lives-are-exposed-wikileaks-spills-its-secrets)

